# Captn. Tim O' brien LLM



## cheeser (Jun 19, 2013)

Anybody fish with him?


----------



## onthefly82 (May 18, 2006)

cheeser said:


> Anybody fish with him?


Yes. What do you want to know?


----------



## cheeser (Jun 19, 2013)

Is he as good as I have heard he is, are the rumors true that he talks to the tarpon and they listen?????


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

How long has he had that skiff. I used to see a skiff all the time running the beach on boca chica. I have seen the boat he runs beautiful boat but I have not met him I dont think.


----------



## cheeser (Jun 19, 2013)

I think he runs a sea foam colored Hells Bay these day's, might even be the south Texas rep according to a friend of a friend of a friend. I seen him running out of Mansfield sometimes throwing flies and such. He seems pretty salty. Like a good peanut!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Do you know if he has a panga?


----------



## Snook1 (Aug 23, 2012)

No Panga, but he runs a Hells Bay Professional in guide green, also a Hells Bay rep for this area, and been with him while he talked a few snook into the boat.


----------

